# Another thread gone missing?



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

This was an active and informative thread, as of last night. This morning, it isn't there.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/105186-living-again-170.html


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Someone must have broken forum rules.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

what wasthe topic of the thread?, there are other posibilities, as the OP who created it decided to delate it or moderators finding it innapropiate or being created by a troll.


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, it was 170 pages and was in the private members' forum, so I doubt it was a troll.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pam said:


> Well, it was 170 pages and was in the private members' forum, so I doubt it was a troll.


Ceegee took it down he told us last night.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Was this Ceegee's? He said he was going to delete it before his GF, S, joined TAM.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

skype said:


> Was this Ceegee's? He said he was going to delete it before his GF, S, joined TAM.


He deleted it last night.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

tom67 said:


> He deleted it last night.


Thanks; I thought so.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

why is his GF joining? to be honest I didn't read his thread in 2014, the last time I read, he dated for first (after divorce) time a woman who also came form a sexless marriage but then they broke up, and she was kind of coodependant and was trying to play mental games by sending him messages as if she was meeting now someone else.


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh! I didn't see that; I'm not around all that much in the evenings. It was his, yes.

Sorry. I'll delete my bookmark.


----------

